# T61 Wireless Issue, System completely unresponsive after 5min after turning on WiFi



## caesius (Apr 16, 2011)

i368, 8-STABLE, Lenovo T61, ath WiFi driver.

I've seen posts from members on this forum saying their T61's run fine under FreeBSD. But I certainly have an issue at the moment.

When using wireless I get this message (or a close variant): 

```
ath0: bad series3 hwrate 0x1b, tries 2 ts_status 0x0
```
Whenever a packet is sent, it spews out a tonne of these messages on tty0. After heavy use, e.g., running cvsup, the entire system locks up. I can confirm that others have this issue:
http://answerpot.com/showthread.php?2075261-ath0%3A+lot+of+bad+series+hwrate+and+AH_SUPPORT_AR5416

Please, can anyone who is using an Lenovo T61 give me some insight into this problem, did they experience it, and did they fix it?

EDIT: here's the problem discussed on the mailing lists, doesn't look like a solution has been found
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-December/060384.html

How are you guys using your T61 laptops? Are you simply not using wireless?


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

There is a bug report for this behavior. http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=154567&cat=

My question is: how is the not affecting the other T61 users on this site? I know there is at least one.

Cheers.


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

"FIXED"

Installed 9-CURRENT and it no longer freezes.

The messages are still being spewed out at a rate of knots though...


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess all T61 laptops were not made equal.

I was given a T61 when on placement and it ran 8.0-RELEASE without any problems.

Though it also had an Intel pro wireless 3945 (if_ipw) so obviously I did not experience the same wireless problems as you.


----------



## caesius (Apr 24, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I guess all T61 laptops were not made equal.
> 
> I was given a T61 when on placement and it ran 8.0-RELEASE without any problems.
> 
> Though it also had an Intel pro wireless 3945 (if_ipw) so obviously I did not experience the same wireless problems as you.



Yup, there are at least two different versions of the T61 I have discovered so far. I am not blaming the model of laptop, rather the model of wireless chip inside.

Thanks for response as a T61 user - a user of the right model of T61 obviously


----------



## xaxo (May 6, 2011)

My T61 has been running quite stable for the past 2+ years. I have another WiFi card though: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)


----------

